# Itchy bumps on hands and feet?



## Phaedra (Jun 20, 2006)

Does anyone else get little tiny itchy bumps on the palms of their hands and bottoms of their feet when they are ex[eriencing a lot of stress and anxiety? My doctor was mystified by them and didn't know how I could get rid of them.

I ended up going to a drug store with the intention of asking a pharmacist about them (pharmacists can be really awesome and knowledgable). Unfortunately the pharmacist I first showed my hands to and explained the problem to was a jr. pharmacist who turned white and screamed, "it's FOOT AND MOUTH DISEASE! You should see a doctor IMMEDIATELY!" Of course everyone in the drug store turned to stare at me. Grr. I was so tired and itchy that I wasn't even embarrassed, all I could say was, "Bahhh." (Like a sheep, get it? No one there did, but in my stupor I thought I was pretty funny.)

I was rescued by a more experienced pharmacist who said she had never seen that before but suggested I try Benedryl for hives, which worked like a charm.

Anyway, am I a freak or do others have this itchy annoying problem?


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

I get excema a lot on my hands, but not on my palms. It is getting better though.


----------



## binx005 (Jun 14, 2006)

i used to get tiny itchy bumps on my hands when i was a young kid. but that was not connected to anxiety because i didnt really have anxiety at the time. it might have been caused from moving to a different state with a different climate. also my hands would peel really bad. i didnt use anything on them. they just stopped coming after a few years


----------



## r0ck0ut (Jun 17, 2005)

When I used to get real stressed out I used to get eczema on my fingers and hands, man that stuffs itchy as a son *****. I would have to stick my hands on under burning hot water thats the only thing that worked.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

It's probably a symptom of stress. Since the Benadryl took care of it, I would assume that what you experienced was akin to hives, which can be brought on by nerves. I've never had that particular issue (ithcy bumps on hands and feet) but I've had nerve-induced hives before and that wasn't fun... I can imagine how badly you felt :hug 

That pharmacist that said that you had foot and mouth disease shouldn't have yelled it out like that... that's just rude and thoughtless.


----------



## Phaedra (Jun 20, 2006)

leppardess said:


> It's probably a symptom of stress. Since the Benadryl took care of it, I would assume that what you experienced was akin to hives, which can be brought on by nerves. I've never had that particular issue (ithcy bumps on hands and feet) but I've had nerve-induced hives before and that wasn't fun... I can imagine how badly you felt :hug
> 
> That pharmacist that said that you had foot and mouth disease shouldn't have yelled it out like that... that's just rude and thoughtless.


I think you might be right about it being hives! Good thinking. I also get real hives on my face when I'm under a lot of stress.

I think that jr. pharmacist was just a ditz. I hope she got a talking to after the incident, you can't go around screaming out people's problems at a pharmacy!


----------



## allalone9863 (May 25, 2006)

It's probably hives. I get hives when I'm anxious/nervous/stressed/too cold/too hot/allergic to something.... pretty much anytime. Anyway I take zyrtec daily and it basically stops them (but I can tell if I've forgotten to take it within the hour). If you start getting them chronically see an allergist/ask your doctor about an antihistamine. That's my advice anyway.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

What's a jr. pharmacist? Are you sure the person wasn't a pharmacy technician? I honestly can't see any pharmacist reacting that way.

I have hand eczema that flares up when I'm stressed. I use a steroid cream (Topicort), which helps A LOT. I put it on and within minutes no more itching.


----------



## Phaedra (Jun 20, 2006)

stellar said:


> What's a jr. pharmacist? Are you sure the person wasn't a pharmacy technician? I honestly can't see any pharmacist reacting that way.
> 
> I have hand eczema that flares up when I'm stressed. I use a steroid cream (Topicort), which helps A LOT. I put it on and within minutes no more itching.


My understanding is that they're students studying pharmacy who start working in a pharmacy doing very basic tasks and observing the full pharmacists. Different pharmacies in my area call them different things (student pharmacist is another one).


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

> I think that jr. pharmacist was just a ditz. I hope she got a talking to after the incident, you can't go around screaming out people's problems at a pharmacy!


I hope so too... I can imagine how embarrassing that was for you  That's really unprofessional :mum


----------



## Sminthian (Aug 6, 2006)

I've also had this problem for years. I usually notice them when I first wake up in the morning and they go away around the middle of the day. I tried a few things and came up with something that usually works. It turns out when I sleep I roll onto my stomach and stick my hands between me and the bed. I think they're skin mite bites. If I wash my sheets more often the bumps usually stop...


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

...


----------



## xmarkerax (Dec 8, 2012)

I've gotten them a couple of times. My family member was extemely ill and my hand started to break out in those small pimples. Thankfully another close family member, who's a doctor, was with me. They said it is caused by stress, don't worry about it, it will go away. Sure enough they were right. 

I've had it once since. I forget what they called it... but it is stress induced and causes small fluid filled tiny bumps on your hand. I dug and dug them as they were sooo itchy... Not even taking Xanax made them go away. So I'm not sure how to get rid of them. I will look for more info on this and report back.


----------

